# Al Horford will have Celtic Pride for the next 4 years and he'll make $113 million



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749381033968099329


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

This is good news. It doesn't make them a contender, but it makes it easier to sell themselves to a top-notch guy (as they're currently trying to do) and makes a big move for a star approaching the end of their contract (such as Harden or Cousins) make a little more sense.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

So now that we have seen this team with Horford for 40 games or so, they appear to be a top 5 team in the NBA. I'm still not sure they are a title contender, but they are right on the fringe of it at worst.


----------



## Fergus (Oct 2, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> So now that we have seen this team with Horford for 40 games or so, they appear to be a top 5 team in the NBA. I'm still not sure they are a title contender, but they are right on the fringe of it at worst.


All the Celtics need to do now is make the big trade for an established star and they will be challenging Cleveland.


----------



## BGriffin222 (May 4, 2017)

One more established player, preferably someone who can create their own shot, will push the Celtics over the edge. Specially if we land that #1 pick and Markelle Fultz. The present will be great and then thinking of a future with Smart and Rozier more developed, and Jalen Brown and who ever we draft over the nexr 2 years is amazing.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

This Boston team is definitely the most compelling offseason destination this year. Can't wait to see how that situation plays itself out. So many possibilities.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

RollWithEm said:


> This Boston team is definitely the most compelling offseason destination this year. Can't wait to see how that situation plays itself out. So many possibilities.


It's really interesting what they'll do over the next couple weeks. A Paul George trade is 100% manageable, and having that in your back pocket should be a big recruiting draw when meeting with free agents (primarily Hayward and Blake Griffin, but also Paul Millsap), but the money gets ugly past this season for two years or so. Wild time to be following the Celtics, I'll say that much.


----------

